# MF 35 High/Low level disengage



## denis35390 (Aug 17, 2021)

I'm new to tractors and my new-old 35 is giving me some concern: the high-low lever constantly disengages when not enough stress or too much is exercised .. I'll explain differently: on downhill/steady flat, it will just pop out. forward or reverse, the behavior is the same. On the same token, under too much stress i.e. climbing a steep incline, it will pop out of gear. My workaround has been to hold it in place manually (hand , knee, whatever body part is around the lever) but I'm wondering if this is a normal thing or indicative or other issues. many thanks for your feedback


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning Denis, welcome to the forum.

You can check the hi/lo shift lever detents, to make sure they are working well, but beyond that I think you are looking at a major expenditure to replace worn parts. You might consider swapping transmissions:



https://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/farm-equipment/dismantled-machines/list/manufacturer/massey-ferguson/model/35?page=1


----------

